# Cloning



## skunkbunk (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a fairly simple question. I got all but one of my babies swiped last week, i am still tearful over that. However, with the one remaining stalwart plant left, would i be able to clone this. I have actually jumped the gun and have allready taken 4 cuttings. The problem is i don't fully know if a plant allready into budding stage will take to cloning.. So far, after 3 days all but one of them is still looking like the day i clipped them. One has however, over the past 24 hours, began to droop a bit. I used Shultz rootone to start and planted them with Perlite in clay pots. I have them under a 160 watt plant floro. I just want to know if i am wasting my time. I am in the North east so i am not sure if i can make this plant regenerate. Does anyone have any experience with cloning from a plant in 40-50% bud stage.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

skunkbunk said:
			
		

> I have a fairly simple question. I got all but one of my babies swiped last week, i am still tearful over that. However, with the one remaining stalwart plant left, would i be able to clone this. I have actually jumped the gun and have allready taken 4 cuttings. The problem is i don't fully know if a plant allready into budding stage will take to cloning.. So far, after 3 days all but one of them is still looking like the day i clipped them. One has however, over the past 24 hours, began to droop a bit. I used Shultz rootone to start and planted them with Perlite in clay pots. I have them under a 160 watt plant floro. I just want to know if i am wasting my time. I am in the North east so i am not sure if i can make this plant regenerate. Does anyone have any experience with cloning from a plant in 40-50% bud stage.


*Damn man sorry to here about your plants getting ripped off. Some people are just lazy Aholes that can't do anything themselves. I can only hope that whoever stole your plants gets a serious case of the CLAP.   Anywho we just took a clone from a flowering South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 that we had outside. It takes awhile for the plant to revert back to the veg stage but it's possible. Here is a pic of the clone we took from the flowering plant 6 weeks or so later. *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 18, 2006)

yup put the babies under 18/6 light, keep them warm with lotssa TLC.  i suggest foliar feeding with veg ferts and water/1/4 strenght B1 - called thrive to the soil.  takes about twice as long as veg clones.  75 - 80F all the time.  then when upward growth starts go to regular veg feed


----------

